# L'âge de se vouvoyer



## Xpis

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a un âge reconnu après lequel il faut vouvoyer les étrangers aussi âgés que soi. Evidemment les enfants et les adolescents  se tutoient, et les adultes qui ne se connaissent pas se vouvoient, mais y a-t-il une distinction définie?

Je me demande aussi si cet âge (s'il y en a) soit le même pour des autres langues qui ont cette distinction T-V (que l'on appelle en linguistique). Vous aurez dédui peut-être que je suis un Anglais, et donc je n'ai aucune idée sur le sujet!

Merci en avance.


----------



## itka

Non, il n'y a pas d'âge. C'est une question de circonstances. Dans certains groupes, sur un forum par exemple, on tutoie tout le monde. Ailleurs, ce serait mal vu de tutoyer des personnes qu'on ne connaît pas très bien.

Comme tu as dit, entre enfants et adolescents, on se tutoie. De même, généralement, dans le milieu étudiant, mais certaines personnes n'aiment pas être tutoyées d'emblée. Il vaut mieux quelquefois attendre un peu.

Entre adultes, on se tutoie uniquement si on appartient à un groupe où c'est l'usage ou bien si on a une raison de le faire : famille, amis proches, quelquefois collègues de travail. 
Dans le doute, il ne faut jamais tutoyer quelqu'un, mais attendre qu'on décide ensemble de le faire.

Pour autant que je sache, l'usage n'est pas le même selon les pays. 
En italien, il me semble qu'on se tutoie plus facilement et ce qui m'a beaucoup étonnée, c'est le tutoiement des Suédois. Quand on lit un roman suédois (en traduction) le tutoiement est courant ce qui est étrange pour les Français.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Si ce genre de limite d'âge entre vouvoiement et tutoiement existe, j'aimerais bien la connaître... 
Je suis français et j'ai souvent du mal à savoir si je dois tutoyer ou vouvoyer certaines personnes... J'imagine donc ta difficulté à choisir enter _tu_ et _vous_.

La seule façon de savoir est "le commun accord".
Généralement, pour les inconnus qui ne sont pas des ado ou des enfants, je commence toujours par vouvouyer jusqu'à ce qu'on se dise "on se tutoie ?" / "tu peux me dire _tu_"... Parfois c'est rapide, parfois ça n'arrive jamais...


----------



## Xpis

Merci vous deux - c'était de ça que j'avais peur!
Des fois je suis content qu'on n'en a plus en anglais - oui, autrefois on disait "thou" /ðaʊ/ pour dire "tu", et "you" pour le pluriel. Donc en effet on vouvoie tout le monde en anglais (Je le laisserai à vous de décider si c'est indicatif de notre caractère national )


----------



## JiPiJou

En Espagne aussi, on se tutoie facilement. Même les affiches publicitaires dans la rue s'adressent aux adultes en les tutoyant. Lors d'un voyage organisé , notre guide espagnol nous a dit avoir été surpris, au début de sa carrière, que les Français de ses groupes le vouvoient. Il avait cru d'abord que c'était un signe délibéré de froideur de leur part à son égard.

En France, la règle de prudence s'impose : mieux vaut commencer par vouvoyer.

Chez les enseignants, et particulièrement entre syndiqués, il me semble qu'on se tutoie presque automatiquement.

Dans me famille, je tutoie mes beaux-frères mais je vouvoie mes belles-soeurs dont certaines sont pourtant bien plus jeunes que moi... La conversation est même parfois bizarre avec l'une de mes belles-soeurs qui tutoie tout le monde ; j'essaie de la tutoyer également pour ne pas avoir l'air de la snober mais ça ne m'est pas naturel.

Donc la règle est qu'il n'y en a pas.


----------



## Chimel

Je dis souvent à des étudiants étrangers: on tutoie les gens à qui on fait la bise pour dire bonjour (sauf dans les rapports homme/homme). Ou encore (mais c'est un critère parfois plus discutable): on tutoie les gens qu'on appelle par leur prénom.

Je trouve que c'est un "truc" qui marche bien, surtout quand les deux conditions sont remplies: "bise + prénom = tu"

En tout cas, ce n'est pas directement lié à l'âge des personnes.


----------



## TitTornade

Chimel : pour ma part, je vouvoie des gens que j'appelle par leur prénom...


----------



## itka

> "bise + prénom = tu"


...Pas toujours ! J'ai vouvoyé des années des gens avec qui je travaillais, alors même qu'on s'appelait tous par nos prénoms et qu'on se faisait les inévitables bises de bonjour !
Tout ça est vraiment à manipuler avec précaution !
J'ai toujours conseillé aux étrangers de vouvoyer les gens et d'attendre un mot de leur part pour passer au tutoiement. C'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas se tromper.


----------



## TitTornade

itka : d'ailleurs, dans le sud (le sud-est ?), je pense qu'on se fait la bise plus facilement que dans le nord, surtout entre hommes et même sans se tutoyer?

J'étais "obligé", sous peine de dispute D), de faire la bise à toutes mes collègues féminines lorsque je travaillais dans le Gard. Ici, en Lorraine, je leur serre la main en les tutoyant. Je ne fais la bise qu'aux plus proches d'entre elles.
Et je n'ai jamais vu de collègues masculins se faire la bise, alors que c'est courant à Marseille, par exemple (me semble-t-il...).


----------



## Chimel

Bien sûr, dans une situation concrète, on peut suivre le conseil d'Itka. Mais lorsque les étrangers posent la question, c'est souvent pour avoir une indication générale, une ligne de conduite (qu'ils adapteront au cas par cas, mais au moins ils savent un peu à quoi s'en tenir), comme nous aimons savoir par exemple que le tutoiement est en général plus répandu en espagnol.

Et dans cette optique-là, même si je sais que ce n'est pas une règle absolue, ma consigne "bise + prénom" aide à sentir qu'en principe on ne tutoie pas le facteur, par exemple, même si on le voit tous les matins et qu'on le "connaît" très bien...

Cela dit, j'ai du mal à m'imaginer une situation comme celle décrite par Itka (vouvoyer pendant des années des collègues avec qui on a établi des rapports de sympathie), mais c'est sans doute très personnel.


----------



## Topsie

TitTornade said:


> J'étais "obligé", sous peine de dispute D), de faire la bise à toutes mes collègues féminines lorsque je travaillais dans le Gard. Ici, en Lorraine, je leur serre la main en les tutoyant.


Ici entre collègues (dans la formation continue) les hommes se serrent la main et font la bise aux femmes - les femmes font deux fois plus de bises que les hommes car elles s'embrassent entre elles ! Tous les formateurs se tutoient et vouvoient la hiérarchie ! On est censé vouvoyer les stagiaires, mais c'est souvent difficile... surtout quand ils sont plus jeunes.

Les tout petits (à la maternelle) tutoient leur "maîtresse" et l'appellent par son prénom - c'est seulement en fin de primaire, voire en collège qu'on commence à vouvoyer les enseignants et les appeler "Monsieur" ou "Madame".

Quant à l'âge où l'on commence à être vouvoyé, c'est difficile! Certains profs au collège vouvoient les élèves... normalement ça commence au lycée !

Dans les familles c'est encore différent. Pratiquement tous mes amis vouvoient leurs beaux-parents, même après plusieurs années de vie commune !


----------



## itka

Pour Tit'Tornade : ah ! La question des bises ! 
Je crois qu'on en a déjà parlé ici...
Non seulement ça dépend de la région mais aussi de l'âge, de la fonction, du sexe (tu as raison : avec les collègues-femmes, difficile de l'éviter !) mais il est à noter aussi que ça a beaucoup changé avec les années. Dans ma jeunesse, point de bises au travail et fort peu avec les amis, sauf en cas de séparation longue.
Mais pour moi, vraiment, le tutoiement n'est pas forcément lié aux bisous ou à l'absence de bisous...


----------



## newg

> Quant à l'âge où l'on commence à être vouvoyé, c'est difficile! Certains profs au collège vouvoient les élèves... normalement ça commence au lycée !


 
Totalement d'accord, je sors du lycée et la moitié de nos profs nous vouvoyait même si une autre nous tutoyait... Au collège je suis tombé sur des profs qui nous vouvoyaient aussi.
Y'a que maintenant à la fac où on est tout le temps vouvoyés


----------



## Fred_C

newg said:


> Y'a que maintenant à la fac où on est tout le temps vouvoyés


Par les professeurs uniquement, alors que les étudiants se tutoient tous sans exception, même deux étudiants qui ne se sont jamais vus. 
(Je précise, pour les Anglais...)
Pour avoir la permission absolue de tutoyer un étudiant, il suffit d'être un étudiant soi-même, et d'avoir un moyen de prouver qu'on sait que l'autre est étudiant.
(Par exemple, si le dialogue se fait dans une fac, c'est bon.)


----------



## newg

Oui oui bien sûr les professeurs... 
Les étudiants se tutoient sans problème ! 
Et puis les jeunes se tutoient en général tout le temps quand y'a pas de barrière particulière. Si je vois parle avec un mec à la fac je dirai "tu" qu'il ait 18 ou 25 ans, par contre si je veux m'adresser à un vendeur de 18 ans je dirai "vous" car y'a une certaine barrière.


----------



## Chimel

Alors moi, c'est encore un peu particulier parce que figurez-vous qu'à mon âge déjà avancé (50 ans), j'ai repris des cours à la fac, un jour par semaine. Et donc je suis "étudiant"...

Mais je vois bien que les étudiants "normaux" que je côtoie me vouvoient (il faut dire aussi qu'ils ne me font pas la bise et qu'ils ne connaissent pas mon prénom... ).


----------



## newg

Oui, j'avais une dame qui était dans mon TD et avec qui je parlais souvent et en effet je la vouvoyais... 
J'pense qu'il y a une certaine limite d'âge, même au sein des étudiants... Mais dire à partir de quand, c'est un autre problème.


----------



## TitTornade

Après les constatations des étudiants, voici l'avis d'un enseignant (= moi).

En général, je commence par vouvoyer les étudiants. Mais au fur et à mesure des cours (surtout en TP), je "voutoie" (pour les non-francophones, c'est un néologisme que je viens "d'inventer" : un "tu" se glisse parfois dans la conversation), puis je "tuvoie" (néologisme : beaucoup de "tu" et un peu de "vous") avant de tutoyer complètement les étudiants. 
Donc je suis un prof qui finit par tutoyer les étudiants... que je m'efforce, quoiqu'il arrive, d'appeller par leur prénom : on n'est pas à l'armée, quand même ! 

Le comble est que certains étudiants de TP me tutoient aussi en fin d'année...


----------



## DaniL

Avoir lu tous les messages, je peux dire qu'en Slovénie le vouvoiement/tutoiement se passe à peu près comme en France. Il y a toujours un facteur personnel important : il y a des gens qui se sentent à l'aise de tutoyer presque tout le monde lorsqu'ils se trouvent dans une situation non officielle et puis des gens comme moi qui sommes un peu plus retenus et ne tutoyons que lorsqu'on ressent une certaine familiarité dans le rapport et qu'on a l'impression d'être à égal avec l'interlucteur.


----------



## SwissPete

Il y a aussi des situations où l'on pourrait tutoyer et vouvoyer la même personne. J'avais un camarade d'école que bien entendu je tutoyais. Plus tard, j'ai travaillé dans une entreprise où il fut, au début, mon patron. Au bureau, devant les collègues, nous nous vouvoyions ; dans la vie 'civile', nous nous tutoyions.


----------



## Orpington

Je me demande... comment on sent si quelqu'un te toutoie quand on s'attend un "vous"? choqué? insulté?


----------



## newg

Ca dépend de la personne et de son statut.
Moi en tant qu'étudiant je ne m'attends pas spécialement à être vouvoyé et ça m'étonne parfois qu'on me vouvoie (hors des professeurs).
Toutefois, si on prend l'exemple du professeur il sera peut être énervé voire choqué d'entendre un de ses élèves le tutoyer au lieu de le vouvoyer car ça ne se fait pas du tout.


----------



## TitTornade

Orpington :
J'ai un collègue hongrois qui essaie d'apprendre le français.
Un jour, il a dit au chef du laboratoire (que presque tout le monde vouvoie, étant donné que le chef maintient de la distance) : "Salut, tu vas bien ?"
Tous ceux qui étaient présents ont eu un sentiment de gêne. Le chef a souri et a répondu "Ca va !" Ce n'était pas une insulte, mais très inhabituel.
A posteriori, ça nous a fait bien rire. Nous lui avons expliqué qu'en aucun cas il ne faut dire "tu" au chef. 

Sinon, si un adulte m'interpelle dans la rue en me tutoyant, je serai surpris... "Choqué" est un peu fort, mais malgré tout, je risque de ne pas répondre...
Certains répondraient : "hé, on n'a pas gardé les cochons ensemble !"


----------



## JiPiJou

Pour reprendre l'exemple de SwissPete, à la télévision française, lors de débats, les participants se vouvoient et puis, de temps en temps, un "tu" leur échappe. Manifestement, dans la vie "réelle", ils se connaissent bien et se tutoient mais, en public, ils craignent peut-être de donner une impression de copinage qui nuierait à l'objectivité de leurs propos et utilisent la forme convenue du vouvoiement.

Mais, dans les émissions où ils reviennent régulièrement (par exemple à "C dans l'air", l'une des rares où on laisse parler un spécialiste plus de 1 minute 30 secondes), le tutoiement finit par reprendre le dessus et c'est finalement assez sympathique car on se doute bien que des économistes, des députés ou des universitaires spécialistes du même domaine ne se rencontrent pas sur les plateaux de télévision pour la première fois et que le vouvoiement est donc "pour la galerie".


----------



## JiPiJou

Pour répondre à Orpington, je suppose que la réaction à un "tu" intempestif dépend du caractère de chacun. Des personnes "coïncées" seront choquées. D'autres sourieront, surtout si un accent laisse entendre qu'il s'agit d'un étranger. Dans le domaine professionnel, où les notions de hiérarchies sont parfois très prisées, il faut faire particulièrement attention.
C'es comme l'emploi du prénom : dans les entreprises, les anglophones l'utilisent naturellement, même pour des supérieurs. En France, à priori, la prudence est de rigueur.


----------



## itka

Ma réaction à un "tu" inattendu... eh bien, il y en a deux !

Soit la personne a un accent étranger et il n'y a aucun problème. On ne se sent absolument pas insulté, on comprend bien que c'est dû à un manque de pratique de la vie française,

soit la personne est française et de toutes façons, cela crée un malaise. C'est quand même très rare et généralement, c'est le fait d'un marginal qui interpelle les passants pour leur demander de l'argent ou une cigarette... Alors on peut répondre ou pas, selon son propre caractère. La plupart des femmes ne répondront pas, je pense. Les hommes peuvent répondre, s'ils le désirent...par exemple à une dame dont le métier est de leur demander tendrement : "Tu viens, Chéri ?" 

On ne se sent pas choqué ou insulté. C'est la personne qui a parlé de cette façon qui est jugée, souvent plutôt mal et s'attire le mépris des autres.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ces fils traitent du même sujet: *changing from vous to tu et**vouvoiement en France.
*


----------



## Chimel

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les choses très pertinentes qui ont été dites ici...

J'ajouterai seulement que, dans des situations intermédiaires, il m'arrive parfois de "slalomer" entre le "tu" et le "vous" en m'arrangeant pour utiliser des formes impersonnelles afin de contourner le problème.

Je pense à des relations avec des hommes de métier qui finissent par devenir des familiers, comme mon garagiste. Aujourd'hui, c'est quelqu'un que je tutoie couramment. Mais au début, on s'est vouvoyés, bien sûr. Et après, je me souviens qu'il y a eu une période où je disais par exemple "est-ce qu'il serait possible de..." pour ne pas devoir choisir entre "pourrais-tu" ou "pourriez-vous...".

Mais c'est assez fastidieux. Le mieux est de trancher clairement la question.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ici au Canada, je n'entends pas beaucoup de "vous", même des jeunes aux vieux.  On entend ça dans les situations très formals (par example, en parlant aux policiers), mais moi, j'entends "tu" de tout le monde, même les enfants.  Peut-être c'est different pour les residents .... mais je vous presente mes experiences comme touriste et residente temporaire.

A voir si viennent des autre canadiens avec une perspective differente ....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



JiPiJou said:


> [...] C'est comme l'emploi du prénom : dans les entreprises, les anglophones l'utilisent naturellement, même pour des supérieurs. En France, à priori, la prudence est de rigueur.


C'est vrai mais il y a aussi la fameuse « culture d'entreprise » en France qui fait que parfois le tutoiement est de rigueur en permanence (du haut au bas de la hiérarchie).
D'autres milieux aussi sont connus pour préférer le tu au vous : les artistes se disent tu beaucoup plus facilement, dès la première rencontre par exemple.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En Espagne, dans certains magasins -petits commerces, en général- il arrive souvent que les jeunes vendeuses tutoient les clients de mon âge qu'elles ne voient peut-être que pour la première fois; on s'y habitue très facilement et, finalement, on ne trouve pas ça un manque de respect car très habituel. Je viens même de constater cela dans les hôpitaux -où j'ai passé quelques jours- de la part des infirmières.

En France, par contre, je n'oserai jamais tutoyer une très jeune employée dans un magasin. Souvent, je rapporte à mes amis espagnols qu'en France les jeunes employées vouvoient les jeunes clientes de leur âge. Ils n'en reviennent pas. 

Règle d'or en France: sauf les exceptions déjà citées dans les autres posts, vouvoyer tout le monde, même les très jeunes.


----------



## Slavianophil

En Russie c'est plutôt comme en France. Les écoliers et les étudiants se tutoient, les professeurs en écoles secondaires tutoient les écoliers, mais à l'université les professeurs vouvoient toujours les étudiants. Les étudiants, les écoliers vouvuoient toujours les professeurs.

Entre les adultes la règle générale est de vouvouyer quelq'un qui vous ne connaissez pas. Mais ça dépend beaucoup de l'âge et de la classe sociale. Par example, mon plombier et moi nous nous tutoyons dés la première rencontre, mais mon médecin et moi nous nous vouvouyons toujours bien que nous soyons devenus des amis.

Alors, parmi les gens instruits on se vouvouie beacoup plus que parmi ceux qui n'ont pas beacoup d'instruction.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, Slavianophil, à la nuance près qu'ici même sur WR, on tutoie sur le forum français et on vouvoie le plus souvent sur le forum russe ! Les frontières entre le tu et le vous sont un peu différentes selon les langues et les héritages culturels...

Il y avait (il y a de moins en moins, mais cela doit exister encore) des familles françaises où les enfants disaient "vous" à leurs parents qui, en retour, tutoyaient les enfants. Je ne m'avancerai pas pour les autres pays francophones.

Dans mon milieu professionnel, il n'y a pas de règle, mais je tutoie quiconque me tutoie, quel que soit son âge ou son niveau dans la hiérarchie.

Plus que le principe "bise + prénom", la réciprocité est importante. Quiconque tutoie doit s'attendre à un tutoiement en retour. Sauf... dans le cas d'un groupe particulier : les policiers, lors d'interrogatoires. Exemple :
_- Tu vas parler, oui  ? Tu vas parler !!! Moi, je te dis que tu vas parler !!!_
_- Mais j'ai rien fait, Monsieur le commissaire ! J'vous dis qu'jy suis pour rien, j'étais pas là... Non, non ! Frappez pas  !!! C'est bon, c'est bon ! j'vais tout vous dire..._


----------



## aspar

Alors, les français, je crois pour nous non-français, nous avons souvent le sentiment de traverser un champ de mines à quatre pattes dans ce domain du vouvoiement. Est-ce qu'il existe un "bescherelle du vouvoiement" ? parce-que c'est aussi complexe que les verbes ! 
D'ailleurs il y a bien quelques années j'ai écouté une émission radio de 2 heures de discussion uniquement sur le vouvoiement. Etant assez bavard et ouvert envers les gens, je prends souvent l'initiative de tutoyer sans même faire la proposition "on se tutoie?" mais je pense cela peut être mal pris. 
Des fois j'ai aussi l'impression qu'il y a plusieurs dimensions psychologiques et culturelles a ce sujet au point que cela peut devenir un outil de manipulation.
Le bon côté par rapport à l'anglais c'est qu'on peut se donner du recul par rapport à l'autre personne et le garder à notre grès. En anglais on doit recourir à des outils plus subtils.


----------



## itka

> Alors, les français, je crois pour nous non-français, nous avons souvent le sentiment de traverser un champ de mines à quatre pattes dans ce domaine du vouvoiement.


Un champ de mines !   Mazette !
Non, non ! Pour un étranger, il n'y a aucun risque. Tout le monde comprendra parfaitement que c'est une erreur, rien d'autre et on vous expliquera ce qu'il faut faire : ne pas tutoyer le patron, ni un voisin inconnu, mais il est vrai que dans le doute, le vouvoiement est toujours la bonne solution. 
Vous apparaîtrez comme des personnes distinguées, polies, et si on vous trouve trop formaliste, si vous vouvoyez un jeune enfant par exemple, on vous le dira tout simplement.
C'est plus délicat entre Français où c'est une question d'éducation et de maîtrise des codes linguistiques mais aussi et surtout socio-culturels...Un tutoiement inapproprié peut se révéler délicat pour la suite des relations...
Soyez tranquilles, amis non-francophones, ces mines-là ne vous sont pas destinées !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bien que ce soit une expérience personnelle celle que je vais raconter ici, je ne le fais que pour mieux faire comprendre la situation aux non-francophones.

Il y a quelques années je voyageai en France avec un client espagnol de mon âge qui parlait parfaitement le français. Le fait d'avoir parlé plusieurs fois au téléphone avant le voyage était suffisant pour nous tutoyer (en Espagne, ceci est très habituel!). Cependant, une fois en France, dans les réunions et dans les repas d'affaires avec les clients français, lorsque nous parlions français entre nous (mon client et moi), on se vouvoyait, non pas parce que nous étions devant d'autres personnes mais seulement d'une façon naturelle, alors qu'un instant avant, peut-être, on se tutoyait en espagnol.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Excuse-moi pour mon français rouillé, sûrement lamentable. J'ai lu tous les commentaires précédents (très intéressants!), et je voudrais savoir quelques choses en plus:
a) N'y a-t-il eu aucun changement significative à travers des années? Aujourd'hui, les moeurs, en ce qui concerne le tutoiement, sont-elles les mêmes que celles des années 60 et 70? 
b) Les usages, en fonction de l'éducation ou de la classe socio-économique, sont-ils différents? 
c) Nord ou sud, est ou ouest, à Marseille, à Paris, à une petite ville, la règle est-elle toujours la même?


----------



## Grop

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> c) Nord ou sud, est ou ouest, à Marseille, à Paris, à une petite ville, la règle est-elle toujours la même?



Bonjour, cette question est adressée dans l'un des liens que j'ai fournis plus haut. Elle n'a pas obtenue de réponse très significative ceci dit.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Adolfo,

Tu trouveras également les éléments de réponses que j'ai pu fournir sur la question de la société et l'époque dans les derniers posts de "changing from vous to tu".
Tu remarqueras que je te dis "tu" comme je le fais avec tout le monde (en français du moins) sur ce forum, indépendamment de l'âge ou du statut. Si quelqu'un me vouvoyait d'emblée, j'en ferais de même ; mais la règle étant le tutoiement sur les forums, je suis cette règle...
Nous manquons de recul pour savoir si internet fera évoluer les habitudes de tutoiement ou de vouvoiement dans "le monde réel". D'ici quelques décennies, voire un peu moins, ce sera un beau sujet d'étude !...


----------



## itka

> a) N'y a-t-il eu aucun changement significatif à travers les années? Aujourd'hui, les mœurs, en ce qui concerne le tutoiement, sont-elles les mêmes que celles des années 60 et 70?
> b) Les usages, en fonction de l'éducation ou de la classe socio-économique, sont-ils différents?
> c) Nord ou sud, est ou ouest, à Marseille, à Paris, à une petite ville, la règle est-elle toujours la même?


Ces questions me semblent très intéressantes parce qu'elles me font prendre conscience d'usages que je n'ai jamais bien observés...
Alors, pour te répondre selon mon propre sentiment, je dirais que :
a) En gros, je pense qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence, sauf entre jeunes où le tutoiement devient très habituel, alors qu'il était (un peu) plus rare autrefois.
Quelques jeunes profs ou chefs d'entreprise acceptent un tutoiement qui n'aurait pas été admis, mais ça me semble rester un phénomène assez limité.
b) Pas vraiment. 
Il y a certes encore des familles où on vouvoie ses parents (Nanon l'a signalé déjà) mais elles sont très rares (personnellement, je n'en connais pas). 
D'autre part, il peut y avoir une volonté d'abattre les barrières sociales en tutoyant délibérément, mais c'est presque toujours un choix volontaire, visant surtout à choquer...
Pour moi, je considère qu'il y a des exceptions partout, mais que les codes sont en général, les mêmes. Il est vrai que je fréquente peu certains milieux snobs, mais ils ne représentent qu'une faible minorité.
c) Là encore, mon impression est qu'il n'y a pas de différence notable selon la région. 
Je n'ai pas vécu partout, mais si je me réfère aux films, à la télé et à la littérature, il me semble que nous nous comportons tous de la même façon. Jamais le choix d'un touriste (français) sur ce point ne m'a choquée !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Adolfo Alfogutu,

Je suis d'accord avec les réponses de Nanon et Itka.
Il me vient par contre une exception notable : il me semble que les petits enfants à l'école maternelle (et primaire ?) vouvoyaient leur maître ou leur maîtresse quand j'étais toute petite, et les appelaient monsieur ou madame. Maintenant j'ai l'impression que les enfants les appellent tous par leur prénom et leur disent tu.


----------



## Grop

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> il me semble que les petits enfants à l'école maternelle (et primaire ?) vouvoyaient leur maître ou leur maîtresse quand j'étais toute petite, et les appelaient monsieur ou madame.



Je suis certain que c'était mon cas, du moins en primaire. En maternelle je ne pense pas, mais je n'en garde pas un souvenir très clair.


----------



## aspar

Ce qui m'interesse surtout c'est le lien entre la construction d'une langue avec ses codes d'usage et la construction de la culture avec ses codes de comportement.
C'est comme si la manière dont la langue est appliquée permet à l'individu de trouver sa place dans la société mais de l'autre côté, la société maintien par ces outils linguistiques l'individu à sa place.
En France le vouvoyement joue un rôle subtil et très enraciné, comparable au rôle de l'accent en Angleterre (see thread on accents). Chaque culture dévelope des outils pratiques plus ou moins subtils pour créér son "identité" et ses particularités.


----------



## Nanon

Grop said:


> Je suis certain que c'était mon cas, du moins en primaire. En maternelle je ne pense pas, mais je n'en garde pas un souvenir très clair.



Moi si (pourtant, ça commence à dater...) : et je suis sûre de ne jamais avoir connu ni utilisé les prénoms des institutrices en maternelle. On disait "maîtresse" et le tutoiement était manifestement une erreur commise par les enfants qui confondaient l'école et la maison. Je pense que j'ai commencé à dire "madame" en primaire, mais je ne sais pas en quelle classe.

En revanche, je ne pense pas que l'usage "prénom + tu" soit répandu dans toutes les écoles primaires aujourd'hui, loin s'en faut. L'usage du prénom doit être un des moyens de marquer le passage de la maternelle au primaire, il me semble.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> il me semble que les petits enfants à l'école maternelle (et primaire ?) vouvoyaient leur maître ou leur maîtresse quand j'étais toute petite, et les appelaient monsieur ou madame.





Grop said:


> Je suis certain que c'était mon cas, du moins en primaire. En maternelle je ne pense pas, mais je n'en garde pas un souvenir très clair.





Nanon said:


> Je pense que j'ai commencé à dire "madame" en primaire, mais je ne sais pas en quelle classe.





Nanon said:


> Moi si (pourtant, ça commence à dater...)


 
J'ai complètement oublié -et pour cause,  Nanon- comment est-ce que j'appelais ma maîtresse de maternelle, Mlle Payard (par contre, je me souviens encore de son parfum dont l'odeur à la moutarde de Dijon me piquait au nez...). Je crois même que je ne me suis jamais adressé à elle. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne pense pas que les petits de la maternelle soient capables de vouvoyer qui que se soit...

Quand à l'école primaire, je me souviens que j'interpellais mon maître ou ma maîtresse avec des "M'dame" ou des "M'sieur" mais sans jamais les utiliser comme sujets: c'était toujours des "moi, moi, M'dame!" ou des "c'est lui, M'sieur!" plutôt que des "tu" ou des "vous".


----------



## silwilhith

Xpis said:


> Des fois je suis content qu'on n'en a plus en anglais - oui, autrefois on disait "thou" /ðaʊ/ pour dire "tu", et "you" pour le pluriel. Donc en effet on vouvoie tout le monde en anglais (Je le laisserai à vous de décider si c'est indicatif de notre caractère national )


 
Ah, enfin !   
(je suis arrivé à cette même conclusion au bout de 2 ans en NZ)
Le "you-oiement"  anglais est exactement le même usage que le vouevoiement de ma mère (82 ans) : Elle vouvoie ses amis et beaux-frères/belles-soeurs tout en les appelant par leur prénom et leur faisant la bise. C'est un voivoiement trés familier. 
N'ont "droit" au tutoiement que ceux qui ont - littéralement parlant - un lien de sang avec elle (+ son mari).

Pour ce qui est de fournir une "rêgle" à un étranger, c'est trés difficile. Parce que chaque Français peut potentiellement développer sa propre règle/stratégie en fonction des résultats obtenus ou désirés (froideur, distance ou sympathie). La difficulté est de deviner ce qu'attend l'autre en fonction de son milieu, style, age, pouvoir, éducation.


En ce qui me concerne, 

je vouevoie systématiquement :
- les personnes qui ont 40 ans ou + que moi (sauf ma famille)
- les personnes travaillant chez mes clients ou fournisseurs (incl. le boulanger du coin ou le garagiste)
- les professeurs/instituteurs de mes enfants
- les medecins/infirmiers/pompiers/policiers/facteur/etc sauf si devenus amis préalablement à une rencontre "dans leur uniforme"
je tutoie systématiquement :
- les enfants de 11 ans ou moins
- mes collègues de travail (corporate finance, IT) de même rang hiérarchique 
- mes partenaires business (IT) quand j'étais Managing Director
- mes amis lorsqu'ils n'ont pas +40 ans de + que moi
- les membres de ma famille, en incluant les conjoints
Entre les deux, comme déjà cité ici par d'autres, avant que la règle soit communément établie, je "louvoie" jusqu'à entendre l'autre, s'il est manifestement plus âgé que moi, choisir entre le tu et le vous ou proposer le tutoiement.
Par "louvoyer" j'entend construire mes phrases de façon à ne pas devoir employer le "tu" ou le "vous" sauf dans le sens d'un "vous" pluriel.
Mais c'est parfois de l'exercice lexical pointu quand on veut réussir à demander quelque chose trés poliment tout en n'utilisant pas le "s'il vous/te plait".  
Et j'arrive à un age  où je suis de plus en plus souvent celui dont un plus jeune attendra le "feu vert" pour passer au tutoiement.  

Jusqu'à présent c'est une stratégie qui m'a plutôt bien réussi partout en France.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

En tant qu'étranger, je peux tutoyer tout le monde 

Pour de vrai, il n'y a pas de règle, même parmi les francophones. J'ai récemment aidé un québecois à acheter un billet de train en Allemagne, et il m'a tutoyé directement alors que je ne le connaissais pas du tout.


----------



## Gris

JiPiJou said:


> En Espagne aussi, on se tutoie facilement. Même les affiches publicitaires dans la rue s'adressent aux adultes en les tutoyant. Lors d'un voyage organisé , notre guide espagnol nous a dit avoir été surpris, au début de sa carrière, que les Français de ses groupes le vouvoient. Il avait cru d'abord que c'était un signe délibéré de froideur de leur part à son égard.



Cela vaut pour l'Espagne, mais pas pour l'espagnol d'Amérique Latine. Ça m'a étonnée quand j'y suis arrivée par la première fois (je suis argentine).

En Argentine on vouvoie beaucoup plus qu'en Espagne. À l'université, par exemple,  on a souvent des rapports plus proches avec les professeurs, mais on les toutoie pas, tandis qu'en Espagne on le fait, et on les appelle par leur prénom.
En général,  on vouvoie toujours les personnes âgées (sauf dans la famille), même si on est proche.
Par contre,  je vouvoierai jamais quelqu'un de mon âge (j'ai 28), comme on le fait en France.
J'ai toujours des doutes avec les parents des amis ou avec des collègues  plus âgés que moi . 

D'autre part, dans certains pays de l'Amérique Centrale, comme la Costa Rica, on vouvoie tout le monde, même les parents leurs enfants, mais ce n'est pas un signe de distance.


----------

